# Umm, need help with "boy parts"



## Monomni (Jan 26, 2015)

OK, don't laugh (or throw anything at me)... 
Except for a few brief fosters, I've always had girl dogs. While waiting for a girl puppy, I've recently been fostering a sequence of boy toy poodles. At first the big adjustments were in regard to their assortment of different peeing techniques. (The first one liked to pee while walking around on just his front legs! LOL)
However, ever since I picked up the latest boy this weekend, now I'm a little puzzled & concerned about an issue with "boy parts." :embarrassed:

He's 12yrs old, apparently going a little deaf, and a bit arthritic in the hind quarters. When I was picking him up, his penis was partially unsheathed, and I/we figured it was because that household had some girls that were in heat. I figured it would resolve itself in short order... but it hasn't (at least not for good). That was Saturday afternoon, and it's now been 3 days. He HAS had it sheathed again at a few points (and I manually "rearranged" it a couple of times), but it keeps coming unsheathed and staying that way (either a little bit or mostly). 

Is this just an issue of old age?? He doesn't seem to notice or care about it, and he's not trying to mount or "hump" anything, so it seems like it's a minor malfunction rather than something being triggered.
Other than being kind of gross, do I need to worry about it touching anything, etc? Do I need to do anything extra to keep it clean or protected? Is there a point at which it needs to be evaluated by a vet, or is it a harmless issue I don't need to keep worrying about? 
:question:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd call a vet and ask just in case. Let us know how things go. It's not gross or anything that should be particularly embarrassing. It's just a little animal. Don't worry about asking.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would get it evaluated just incase, but yes it can be common in older male dogs. Especially if they are not altered. We just had a cute tiny 10 year old chihuahua come in today to be neutered and have his penis tacked, because of a similar issue (his would never go back in the sheath). He was rescued and the rescuers think he was used as a breeder, (he was a fancy color) got issues from being overbred then dumped. He sure was a cute little thing. If his penis has been stuck out that long it does need to be manually lubricated. If it won't go back into the sheath after that and manual manipulation just keep it lubricated until you can get him to the vet.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I had a tiny male toy poodle (senior) once with this issue. He was very sensitive in that area and I coulnd't do much to help him. There was no way he would even let me look or try to shave under there, as I keep boy bellies pretty naked.
SO, I took him to the vet and they slightly put him under and cleaned up, literally. He had been a stray and was very long and matted when found. He had a lot of hair under there and it had gotten all tangled up and he COULND'T fix it himself, I hope you know what I mean. 
Vet pulled long belly hair out of there, shaved him naked and he was then all 'fixed' literally.
He was not sensitive any longer and I was able to keep him short whilst grooming him.
Problem solved.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Monomni (Jan 26, 2015)

*improvement*

Just a quick follow-up on the current status... After reading PoodleFoster's post about hair, I noticed that this little fella's belly & winky hair was getting to be 1/4"-1/2" long. So, I went ahead and trimmed his penis up with a #30 blade, and it has helped somewhat reduce the frequency of this issue. Thanks!


----------

